Ask HN: Side-project you are working on? - startupflix
======
nickswan
I’ve been working on [https://www.sanitycheck.io](https://www.sanitycheck.io)
for the past 18 or so months. It started as a project to archive Google Search
Console data - but now the most useful part to me is the SEO change testing
aspect.

It’s a tool I use myself every day on my own sites - which is something I’ve
found critical to keeping up progress on side projects.

~~~
startupflix
Cool one. Would love to try it soon.

------
fundamental
I'm working on a few different side-projects. Two of my more current/active
area are fine-woodworking for furniture construction and open source work
within the linux audio realm. The latter mostly focuses on
[http://zynaddsubfx.sf.net/](http://zynaddsubfx.sf.net/)

~~~
startupflix
Looks impressive. Looking forward for more projects by you.

------
lnk2w
I'm writing my own webserver in python, my only purpose to this is to learn
python and to force myself to do TDD and to write more functional code instead
of OO or procedural code with side effects. I would like to have a fully
working webserver with threads and serving full html pages.

~~~
startupflix
Best wishes. Looking forward to see your project.

------
notjtrig
I want to provide community funded VPN and VPS, eventually more services for
those in need. Rather than do a startup or nonprofit I think it should take
the form of a physical open to the public church resembling an internet cafe,
but with development environments and such.

------
Slaul
I am working on a fitness/nutrition tracking webapp and a service for
landlords to track rental, tenant, repair, etc. information.

~~~
startupflix
Can I have access to WebApp?

------
Jefro118
I've been working on [https://www.idiopage.com](https://www.idiopage.com) for
a week, MVP should be finished in the next couple of days. Hoping this side
project can make some money but I want to try and improve my sales and
marketing skills in the process even if it flops.

------
sukhadatkeereo
I have been working on
[https://knowledgetrybe.com](https://knowledgetrybe.com) for the past few
months. It's Hacker News for Science/Learning.

It's an MVP and I'm working on introducing comments.

------
busymichael
I launched [https://dndemail.com](https://dndemail.com) last year -- it adds
do not disturb to your Gmail on all your devices. I built it for myself and
released it because I found it so useful.

------
mapster
I am working on MVP stage of a suite of tools for commercial real estate.

~~~
startupflix
Nice.

